# BARE HANDS on the sewer conections



## DL Rupper (May 18, 2008)

Every time I watch the new RV arrivals and departing RV'ers hook -up or unhook from the park connections, it still amazes me how many of them use their bare hands on the sewer hoses and connections.  

For you newbies to RV'ing.  The sewer hoses connections are DIRTY and may even have germs on them.  Go to WAL-MART and buy a box of disposable gloves.  They cost about $5.00 for a box of 50.  You can find them in the First Aid area.  That in itself ought to tell you something.

For you old timers, I won't bother suggesting the disposable gloves as you are to set in your ways and must like getting your hands down and dirty. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

RE: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

ok DL then i be nice , i am one that does not use gloves ,, but then agian u should see what i get into on these thingys ,, without even thinking about gloves ,, yuck  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:    :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (May 18, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Hey Rod, I hope you have a large bottle of GermX handy.   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

to tell u honestly ,, i don't really think about it ,, i'm still here ,, and i have gotten into much worse stuff then black tanks ,, ever work on a garbage truck??? well i did when i worked for a fleet service ,, now that is nasty  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (May 18, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Now that my lungs are shot, I wear gloves (always did) and I also wear a mask so I do not even breath it when I connect or disconnect the lines.  I don't use them when I just empty the tanks while hooked up because all I really do is pull the opening valve for each and I spray that with disinfectant before and after usage.


----------



## LEN (May 18, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

I wear latex gloves but the way I have things setup it's clean operation unless things go wrong. But I do have the DW stand on the out put so it doesn't get blown out of the hole, now that would be fun!!!! And I do wash things down real well before storing the hoses and such.

LEN


----------



## DL Rupper (May 18, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Hey Archer, hope you're feeling somewhat better.  I don't wear the mask, but use the GERMX after pulling the levers on the tanks.  Paranoid I guess, but I feel better doing it.  I keep a bottle of GERMX outside in the compartment and I use 90% alcohol on the water connections before hooking up.


----------



## utmtman (May 19, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Hey  DL guess I am a newbie, lol I have the gloves on hand just never use them.   Figured thats what soap and hot water is for.  I survived Viet Nam, Panama, the Phillipines, and Korea.  Think I am impervious.  Doctor once told me nothing could live in my body with all the hot chit I put in it.  Even bacteria is scared of me.  lol


----------



## DL Rupper (May 19, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

I don't think my dodo will hurt me, but I worry about my friends and DW's dodo.  Just as soon not have it all over my hands.  I know that when I have the gloves on I get wet sewer water on my hands when handle the sewer hoses/connectors.  Anyway to each his own. :dead:


----------



## Kirk (May 19, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

I always spray down the fresh water connection with a mix of 20% chlorine bleach and water when I first arrive. You need to allow it to stand for at least 1 minute in order to do the job, I usually spray it and then connect the electricity to give it the time. I also always connect the water before I fool with the sewer hose. 

As to dirty hoses, I'd say it is pretty safe to say that either waste water tank has some unpleasant stuff in it. I'll not get into any pissing matches over what it the "only" right way to do things but I always use a good hand soap and lots of water after I finish. Gloves or not, a good hand washing seems to me to be a good idea. 

One thing that often amazes me is the number of people who religiously wear gloves when they dump, but the gloves are not disposable and so after a few uses, I'd bet they have more living in them than do most waste tank effluents.

On the blown out connection, I recently went off and left the screw in fitting for most sewer connections behind and as a result had to buy a new one. The good side of that is that our new one has an elbow that actually locks into the screw in fitting so it won't come out, ever. I am now glad that I forgot my old one.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 19, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

I agree the non-disposable gloves are useless.  You pick them up to put them on and transfer all the old stuff yuck to your hands.  I also wash my hands after using disposable gloves.  Just paranoid.  I see too many campers spewing the sewer water all over the campground when they disconnect their sewer hoses and then they stick the sewer hose over the fresh water tap to rinse it out.  That's why I use the alcohol on the fresh water connections.  If I used a bleach solution, I would have white splotches all over my clothes. :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Good info to know.  I told my husband about the gloves but he is one of those who thinks that he has been a lot dirtier what could it hurt.  I will definitely get some bleach or alcohol before we leave tonight to make sure the things are as clean as possible.  I saw on here about listerine keeping the mosquitos away.  I wonder if it would disinfect the water connections also?  :question:


----------



## rjann (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Been flushing out holding tanks for about 25 years with no gloves. Flushed porta-potties out after overflowing from kids use before that. Been camping for 40 years. Everyone's healthy. I do wash my hands afterwards, mostly because it's disgusting.
I do admit that the stuff in holding tanks is disgusting, even though it comes from me and my own loved ones, but it's definitely not dangerous. Your body is full of those "germs" you talk about, whether you touch the hoses or not. If they were, in fact, "germs" you'd be sick. They are just friendly bacteria.
Just my 2 cents.
Bob


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

To each his own.  Just thought I would pass on some helpful hints to the new RV'ers.  All you oldies seem stuck in a rut.  rjann if you don't think CRAP is dangerous and the germs are friendly, there's nothing I can say. :dead:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Bob, you are entitled to your opinion (and experience.)  I don't take issue with that.

Just a little bit of research will tell you a different story about those "friendly bacteria." You owe it to the people around you that might touch handles that you touch.

Please don't think me unfriendly if I meet you and don't shake hands.


----------



## rjann (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Good grief... I said I wash my hands.


----------



## Oakman (Jun 15, 2008)

RE: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

I rarely wear gloves when dumping my tanks.  But I do wash my hands afterwards.  Same goes for when I take a dump, I don't wear gloves when wiping myself but I do wash my hands afterwards.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 15, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

This thread has gotten real long, and the possibility of damaging relationships here is great.

I think the point of using the gloves is to isolate the "stuff" from areas that OTHER PEOPLE might touch.  

Now, if you twitter around all of the covers, lids and handles with those gloves on, then there's nothing gained.

But, if you isolate the contact to the dump area, and THEN remove the gloves to fiddle with the other gadgets around the RV you'll be doing the right thing for the people that come behind you.

Your "stuff" may not be harmful to you, but it damn well could be harmful to someone else, especially if they have low immunity to start with.

And you would never know what you did to them ...


----------



## C Nash (Jun 15, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Well, yall scared me so bad I went and bought a whole box of them latex gloves.  First time I used them I broke out in hives. Alergic to latex and most everything :angry: Should I use them after potty use for wiping :laugh:  :laugh: Just kidding, I do use gloves and wash hands after dumping but those latex ones do break me out.


----------



## LEN (Jun 15, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Ya but how do you get the gloves off???  I know have the DW take them off that way you stay nice and tidy  LOL .   I do use the gloves and still wash everything down real well.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Well let me add my 2 cents. I also wash down inside and out the waste hose and I use gloves but not the latex one.  I bought a pair from the grocery store  which are heavy duty and wash my hands with them still on, so the gloves are clean the next time I use them. But I go one more step ,I put on some sanitizer just because I like it. CLEANESS IS NEXT TO GOODNESS, or something like that  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Hey hollis, I keep the sanitizer in my outside compartment for use after I remove my nasty germ ridden, dangerous to my health disposable gloves.  :laugh:  I think it's cleanliness is next to Godliness.  I must be approaching SAINTHOOD by now. :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

yea that the right saying, at least I was close. AND boy I am no where being a saint  just respectable of others. :laugh:


----------



## SAR Tracker (Jun 20, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

To get the gloves off...

Pinch the inside of your left wrist (or an area on your palm close to your wrist), and pull the left glove off with the right hand.  This should turn the left glove inside out, so now the left glove is "clean".  Grab a "clean" part of the left glove with your left hand, and use it to pinch the same area on the right hand, pull it off and turn it inside out at the same time.  Then throw both away.

Try this:  put on a pair of gloves, then put a glob of shaving cream in one hand, and smear it all over the gloves (picture washing your hands with shaving cream).  Then practice removing them, without getting the cream on your bare hands.  That'll let you know if your technique is correct.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 20, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

That's how I get them off.  Works great.  

Hope you non-believers don't get sick, but one thing for sure.   I won't be getting any of your crap on my hands, however, you just might get some of mine on your hands. LOL. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 20, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

And to think that I used to dig fishing worms out from under the outhouse    Hmm, that was 60 years ago.  Now I know whats wrong with me    Too much ____ :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    Oh, I forgot yall to young to know what a true outhouse is. Coldest place in the winter and hottest place in the summer   watch out for the spiders and remember where the last place you saw that fly before you eat the bread he just lit on.  Hope that dang fly had on gloves :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Now Nash u know that the fly's are also very sanitary ,, heck i seen about a dozen of them the other day ,, on a piece of old meat ,, they were talking about us ,, here on the forums ,, and low and behold ,, they had hazmat suits on ,, with little apendages for the stuff the were gonna try and eat ,, but i wil not go into what they did after ,, and the egg laying is also not a pleasent sight ,, but to let u all know ,, a little bird ,, let me in on all this ,, i guess that bird was a enviromentalast ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :8ball:  :clown:  :evil:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections





> SAR Tracker - 6/20/2008  2:04 PM  To get the gloves off...  Pinch the inside of your left wrist (or an area on your palm close to your wrist), and pull the left glove off with the right hand.  This should turn the left glove inside out, so now the left glove is "clean".  Grab a "clean" part of the left glove with your left hand, and use it to pinch the same area on the right hand, pull it off and turn it inside out at the same time.  Then throw both away.  Try this:  put on a pair of gloves, then put a glob of shaving cream in one hand, and smear it all over the gloves (picture washing your hands with shaving cream).  Then practice removing them, without getting the cream on your bare hands.  That'll let you know if your technique is correct.







The DH always uses gloves, then washes hands after taking gloves off using the method above. I buy the disposable VINYL gloves so no danger of allergies to latex. Then we also keep the sanitary baby wipes in truck for use after handling anything questionable.

E. coli  illness can be caught from your own crap as well as someone else's crap. If you want to take the chance of illness then go bare handed on your own equipment but at least refrain from leaving your 'crap' (for others to get sick on) on equipment that others might touch after you.

BTW when a fly lands on any food at my house, the food gets pitched. However, I always cover all food and eating utensils so that doesn't occur.


----------



## deniloo (Jun 23, 2008)

RE: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections



We stopped at the dump station on our way out of the campgrounds last weekend and were next to a "newbie". My DH went back to the compartment and got out another set of gloves and offered them and some advice to the newbie. He thanked DH and put the gloves on. Don't know if he went out and bought some or not but.....at least we shared info and not germs!!!!!


----------



## utmtman (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

And I always thought you just used bared hands and wiped them on your pants after.  I mean good grief who washes their hands before eating?  And who washes their hands after going potty?  Man thats for the children.




LOL NOT, could not resist a little fun after getting two pages out of this one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

yea but it was a good one Lee ,, u ever ate a sandwich with grease covered hands ,, i have ,, but it makes for more flavor    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil: 
Opps ,, use wheat bread ,, the white bread shows the hand prints    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Rod, nothing better than fried chicken with a little oil and greese on it.  really adds to the flavor.  Hmm, maybe we outto make a dressing and call it mechanics dressing.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Here little piggy wiggys.   Come on home now little piggy wiggys. :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

I guess we all have done something in the pass that would be fround on in today world. I bet I have eaten more dirt, grease than more people knew would croak over. Al so  Nash did your out house have a light? our did it was a candle we couldn't afford a flash light the batteries was to high :laugh: . I remember while in Viet Nam having to clean those thing, MAN what a detail not to be on :laugh: You could lose some weight real fast with the throwing up and things, sorry got off the subject. :disapprove:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Lights Hollis   we didn't even have lights in the house :laugh: . Remember Daddy bought one of thoes new fangle Alladdine lamps and sit it on top of the dresser and the heat nearly caught the ceiling on fire. me and my brother were scuffling in the kitchen and he grabed me and was pulling me backwards.  The only thing I could get hold of was the table cloth and I pulled it off the table and a kerosene lamp LIT was on it.  WOW, can still feel that whoping


----------



## utmtman (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Light?  Dont smoke no more so I dont carry one.  LOL  Our outhouse did not have a light either but we did have electricity on the house.   And running water, but no commode had ever been put in.   Dad had access to a backhoe so digging a ditch was each and so was moving the house.  We had a white gas lantern we used to carry back and forth and there was a shelf in the house.  LOL  Only time I ever had a problem was opening the door one time and meeting a pack rat face to face.   Shovel took care of that real quick.   Dad had a porcupine he tangled with and used that same shovel.


----------



## LEN (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Well I did use the gloves again today when we dumped on the way home(had the DW pull them off though, that way I'd stay sterile). I found an outhouse up a mountain road used by hunters that had a light switch and all---with an extension cord for the run to the Gen.

LEN


----------



## DARLING (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

For those who have latex problem, go to Harbour Freight & buy blue NItrate gloves.  There are always other guy stuff to buy there.  

Honey mounted a bottle holder for the GermX & paper towel holder on the compartment door. He also has a spray bottle with bleach solution & blue gloves.  Many other campers look at him funny with his blue gloves but he don't care. 

Safety First.    Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 25, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Well I can one up the outhouse lights.  When I lived with my parents at my grandmother's house they had a ice box not an electric refrigerator and had a coal stove in the front room for heat and a coal kitchen stove to cook on and bake with.  No heat in the bedrooms. :approve: Boy were they the GOOD Ol Days.   :laugh:  They did have a modern flush toilet.  I still have the light bulb that burned in the bathroom day in and day out for over 50 years.  It still works.  It's about as bright as a night light. 

Darlin  You and honey have the right approach to kill  :dead: the germs.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

DL why do we call them the good  days? I know I would not like to live in that era. I was in that era some what, but later found out  we was just plain poor and couldn't afford anything better. So to me I love the times we are in now, even in the time of crime. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

remember Mother cooking on the coal fired stove and there was sure some fine food cooked there.  Nothing better than coming in from school getting one of those big old baked sweet tatters out of the warmer above the stove and after a stop by the smokehouse and getting a slice of salt pork out of the salt box then hit the woods with my dogs and 22 rifle to get the squirrels that Mother would cook on the stove the next morning for breakfast.  Yep, those were some pretty good days.  Only had to bath once a week because we had to heat water on the stove.  Did get a little cleaner in the summer because a daily trip with soap to the creek for cool off was welcome. No electric bill, water bill, didn't need a car even though Daddy always had one in the shed but it was for Saturday going to town and seeing Roy Rogers or Rex Allen movies.  Thought eating out just meant going on picnics. No rent, no house payment and very few grocery to buy.  Daddy would work the hoot owl shift in the mines and then come home and hook up the muel and plow the field.  I was only a kid so didn't realize how hard he worked at the time but for us kids those were good days.  Did hate to chop cotton and pick it. Daddy always said I was the hunter and my brother was the farmer which suited me fine.  Well enough for the good old days :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Chelse, gosh ya should write a book on the "good ole days".  Sounds a lot like what it was like when I was a child.  Mother passed when I was only 4 and Daddy when I was 10.  Sure did miss a lot by not having them around when I grew up.   Didn't see a TV til I was 10.  Can't imagine what kids would do without their TVs, Radios, those other things for "music".  Guess they would have to communicate by actually "talking to you face to face".  Ole well, things are better today then most things from the past.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

How did we go from sanitizing our hand after dumping the black tank to good old days? But I admit I enjoyed everyone comments, it just remind me how lucky and blessed I am. All I need now is an oil well and gas pump :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve: Hey Tex got one for sale and not dry :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

I guess when we were all young & carefree(stupid) we never thought about germs & stuff like that like we do now.

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Hollis, you know how it is here, once we give a legit answer we just get kind of goffy :laugh: 
Archer you beat me a couple years on the TV.  Think I was 12 and both stations signed off before midnight   :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Did they play the National Anthem when they signed off?  Did you get the test pattern afterwards?

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Watch out now Darlin or you might tell your age :laugh: : Yes and yes


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

We never had a tv till 1960-61 & it was black & white.  All us kids sat on the floor in front it.  I think it was about 20 inch.

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Now you know we have a truth meter here and it just went off the scale :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

I think it was not till 67-68 that we got a color tv.  We had ARRIVED because our neighbors still had black & white.

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Wow you mean you now have a color tv   I still have to put color paper on front of ours :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Honey's birthday is next month (7-7)  &  he bought a 32" digital/high def tv for his birthday.  It is a lot easier to ask what do you want than to try & buy a surpise gift.

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

HeHe now you done told us his birthday ahead of time :evil:


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

We were talking about TV & it just slipped out.  

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Now he gets a apron, mop and broom :laugh: .  He don't deserve a vacuum cleaner   :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

Whats fair is fair.  I help him change the oil in the coach & genny.   I am the official tool gopher.

You know behind every good man is a woman kicking hin in the butt 

Darlin


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

now i am too young to say anything about most of those things ,, but i can remember when we got a black and white tv ,, with remote ,, the remote had a long cable attched to it ,, and it spunn the channel selector ,, it made a hell of a noise ,, also i can remember my granmother ,, killing a live chicken on Sunday morning ,, and cooking it for dinner after church ,, and i have also had possum ,, and a few ducks ,, but the one time i had duck ,, my GM forgot to remove the oil sack ,, and i bit into it ,, now duck is outta my menu  :dead:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:
My da did have to quit school when he was in the 7th grade ,, to work on the farm ,, and all his family had farms ,, and livestock ,, i guess that is why i wanted to get into it ,,, it's fun at times ,, but in these days ,, the cost is more than the fun of it ,,, i now know why all the yuonger generations are selling the old farm and ,, they inherited it ,, now they don't want to spend the money to run it ,, so they sell it ,,, very sad ,, IMO


----------



## DARLING (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

I guess the way of the  FAMILY farm is going by the way.  

Darlin


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: BARE HANDS on the sewer conections

u can say that for sure darlin ,, but i'm keeping mine ,, even when i go ,, i'm taking it with me ,,, yea right ,, my kids love our big open space with no neighbors ,, i don't think they'll give that up ,, but i may be wrong  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## WeekendRver (Dec 13, 2018)

I keep a box in next to the tanks and always make sure to wash my hands afterwards or else my wife won't let me touch her! haha


----------



## Grub54891 (Aug 2, 2019)

[QUOTE="DL Rupper, post: 44203, 

For you old timers, I won't bother suggesting the disposable gloves as you are to set in your ways and must like getting your hands down and dirty. :laugh:
[/QUOTE]

Thank you for that.... When we grew up And got thirsty, we drank swamp water, ditch water, or from the creek. If we got hungry, we knew where the berry patches were, or the long abandoned apple trees. Never got sick from all that. Heck, shovel S**t from the gutter in the barn sometime! lol


----------

